# IQ Options Trading



## LuckyPete (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey,

I have been trading options on the IQ Options for some time now but unsuccessful.
Nevertheless, I see on the leader board a lot of traders from the UAE who are very successful...

Anyone who is a trader or knows one who is and wants to share their strategy?

- pete


----------



## MichealP (Oct 25, 2018)

Whatever strategy you pretend to use, the house comes out as a winner. 
Trading is about knowledge and a bit of vision + plenty of good luck.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

LuckyPete said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have been trading options on the IQ Options for some time now but unsuccessful.
> Nevertheless, I see on the leader board a lot of traders from the UAE who are very successful...
> ...


I have done trading in iqoptions earlier but from my understanding it is ultimately a lose for traders like us. The profit most of the times goes to the iq.

Better to get devoid of them.:faint:


----------



## LuckyPete (Aug 4, 2013)

5% of the traders are successful with different degrees of success, it's a fact! That's what made the forex brokers rich and iqoption is no different... the house always wins, otherwise they go bankrupt, common sense!
About those 5% and seeing so many names on the leaderboard, from UAE, with huge amount of winnings made me post here. I am curious of how they do it!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

LuckyPete said:


> 5% of the traders are successful with different degrees of success, it's a fact! That's what made the forex brokers rich and iqoption is no different... the house always wins, otherwise they go bankrupt, common sense!
> About those 5% and seeing so many names on the leaderboard, from UAE, with huge amount of winnings made me post here. I am curious of how they do it!


I dont know. In the end I have seen lot people trying this. Evertone lost their money.


----------

